# Street Language



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

http://fredericksburg.com/News/apmethods/apstory?urlfeed=D8G0HBFO0.xml


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Dang!
I was just in Holbrook AZ. a couple days ago and I missed BUCKET OF BLOOD St.
That would have been worth digging my camera out for!


----------

